# Gaming Monitor bis 200 Euro gesucht



## Wolfin123 (21. November 2014)

Hallo Community, 

Ich suche einen guten Monitor für ca.200 Euro der fürs Gamen geeignet ist.Sollte gute Farben rüberbringen und den Rand nicht unscharf zeigen usw.Was man halt  fürs Gamen braucht.

Brauch/nimmt man eig. Fürs Gamen 100hz ? Auf meinem Fernsehr der nur 50 oder 60hz hat sieht es einfach Grotten schlecht aus.Deswegen suche ich einen neuen .Einen der auch wirklich fürs gamen geieignet ist.

Danke  im vorraus.

Wolfin123


----------



## Angelo-K (21. November 2014)

Was macht das im Internet/netzwerkbereich?


----------



## Wolfin123 (21. November 2014)

Wie bitte ?


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2014)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*
Der Thread wurde ins richtige Unterforum verschoben, zuvor war er bei Internet und Netzwerk angesiedelt.
Hier kann die Beratung nun weitergehen. 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Wolfin123 (21. November 2014)

Ich hatte es doch bei Monitor reingeschrieben ^^


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2014)

Das liegt daran, dass zum Zeitpunkt deiner obigen Nachfrage der Thread bereits verschoben war (ca. seit 20:40 Uhr im richtigen Unterforum). Beide Beiträge zu diesem Thema erfolgten bereits nach der Verschiebung des Threads, weshalb mein Hinweis zur Klärung folgte. 
Nicht verunsichern lassen; der Thread ist jetzt genau da, wo er hingehört. Widmen wir uns also der Beratung.


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich suche einen guten Monitor für ca.200 Euro der fürs Gamen geeignet ist.Sollte gute Farben rüberbringen und den Rand nicht unscharf zeigen usw.Was man halt  fürs Gamen braucht.
> 
> ...


 
Die 100Hz vom Fernseher kannst du gleich wieder vergessen.
Wenn du gute Farben willst dann ist der Dell U2414H zu empfehlen.
Die Frage wäre noch, was du denn zocken willst und wie dein System aussieht.


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Mein System ist :

Prozessor:

intel Xeon E3 1231v3



Grafikkarte:

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x OC


Mainboard :
Gigabyte H97-D3H

Festplatte :
Seagate 7200 1000GB

Laufwerk :

Samsung SH

Arbeitsspeicher :

8GB Crucial Balistix Sport

Netzteil:

Be quiet Straight Power 10 500w

Kühler :

Alpennföhn ECO

Gehäuse :

Bitfenix Shinobi Midi Tower German Edition(mit Sichtfenster


Games spiele ich Hauptsächlich  Bf4,Gta 5,Assassins creed,Farcry ,Arma usw. Die neuen spiele halt aber auch ältere.
Der Bildschirm sollte nicht so die Farben hinterherziehen wie mein Alter.



mir wurden schon 2 Monitore empfohlen :
1.BenQ EW2440L 
2.Dell U2414H


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Würde eher den Dell nehmen, da hast du ne vernünftige Ergonomie. 
Was hast du denn jetzt für einen Monitor?


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Ein Fernsehr von Samsung mit 60hz glaube  ich.


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Ohje, dann kein Wunder.


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Der BenQ hat aber 4ms weniger Reaktionszeit der Dell hat 8 ist doch besser als der Dell ?


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Ich suche einfach den besten Monitor den ich für 200€ kriegen kann


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Geh nicht nach den Reaktionszeiten der Hersteller, die stimmen zu 99% nicht.
Der grosse Bruder des BenQ ist auch mit 4ms angegeben, in Wirklichkeit sind es aber um die 8ms.
Der Dell hat ca.9ms, also kein wirklicher Unterschied.
Und der Dell ist so ziemlich der Beste den du für 200€ kriegen kannst.


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Alles klar danke.Wie sind den fie Farben beim Gamen ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Naja wie auf dem Desktop, super.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (22. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Der BenQ hat aber 4ms weniger Reaktionszeit der Dell hat 8 ist doch besser als der Dell ?



Wichtiger ist der Input Lag und weniger die Schaltzeit (grau zu grau) mit bis zu 10ms bist du gut versorgt und da empfehle ich wie JoM den Dell als besten Allrounder,  ansonsten noch den benq (bl24pt oder E2440W) mit VA Panels. Ansonsten gebraucht einen Fiju.


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Ist der den für die spiele geeignet ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Ist der den für die spiele geeignet ?



Wenn du den Dell meinst,  ja sonst würden wir ihn dir nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Ok danke euch für die Beratung. Würdet ihr mehr geld für einen besseren ausgeben oder es auch so machen ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Ok danke euch für die Beratung. Würdet ihr mehr geld für einen besseren ausgeben oder es auch so machen ?



Willst du denn mehr ausgeben und was erhoffst du dir für mehr Geld zu kriegen?


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

Ja ich erhoffe mir für mehr Geld mehr zu kriegen .Ich ahbe sowohl positive als auch negative Erfahrungen über den Dell gehört deswegen.Ich frage mich ob ich doch lieber etwas Tiefer inn die Tasche greifen sollte für mehr ....


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Ja ich erhoffe mir für mehr Geld mehr zu kriegen .Ich ahbe sowohl positive als auch negative Erfahrungen über den Dell gehört deswegen.Ich frage mich ob ich doch lieber etwas Tiefer inn die Tasche greifen sollte für mehr ....



27" WQHD ab ca.430.


----------



## Wolfin123 (22. November 2014)

und wie ist der

Asus VX279Q 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Wolfin123 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe doch entschlossen den Preis von 200 auf 300 Euro zu erhöhen ,was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen  ?


vielleicht noch wichtig ,in spielen wie Lol(60fps) und in Arma 3 mal 40 mal 50 mal 60 fps,kommt drauf an welche Szene.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. Dezember 2014)

Und in welcher Grösse und Auflösung?  Ich finde es gut,  dass du bereit bist mehr für den Monitor auszugeben  da ja man tagtäglich draustarrt


----------



## Wolfin123 (3. Dezember 2014)

Puh weniger als 24 Zoll sollten es nicht sein,Auflösung die Beste die man für den Preis bekommt.Beziehungsweise suche ich den "besten" Bildschirm den man für 300 Euro kriegen kann.


----------



## Wolfin123 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nochmal das Thema aufgreifen,ich suche inen Gaming Monitor für 300 Euro,ich spiele alles mögliche von Bf4-Arma 3 ,LoL , Dayz etc.

Lol(60fps) und in Arma 3 mal 40 mal 50 mal 60 fps,kommt drauf an welche Szene.


Auflösung meistens 1920x1080,jedoch lässt mein jetziger Monitor(Samsung Fernsehr) bei manchen spielen keine 1920x1080 zu zum Beispiel bei PayDay 2 .

Der hat auch nur 50 oder 60hz dementsprechen sieht auch das Bild aus .  Ich habe mir schon einige berichte angeschaut unter anderem den Dell U2414H und den Eizo FS2434-BK.

Nur ich weis nicht ob ich noch warten soll oder ob ich mich zwischen diesen beiden Monitoren entscheiden soll.Eigentlich hätte ich gerne auch mehr als 60hz aber wenn es dort für 300 Euro nichts gutes in Sachen Preis/Leistung gibt lass ich es lieber.Ich warte jetzt mal auf eure Meinung,  vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch einen anderen empfehlen.Oder mir bei der Entscheidung zwischen diesen beiden Modellen helfen.


Danke im Vorraus,

mfg

Wolfin123


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Dezember 2014)

> ich wollte nochmal das Thema aufgreifen,ich suche inen Gaming Monitor für 300 Euro,ich spiele alles mögliche von Bf4-Arma 3 ,LoL , Dayz etc.
> 
> Lol(60fps) und in Arma 3 mal 40 mal 50 mal 60 fps,kommt drauf an welche Szene.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolf,

beide sind P/L Monster und können ohne zu zögern, genommen werden. Der Eizo ist mit seinen 120Hz und dem 240Hz "Modus" evtl. in Shootern zu empfehlen, aber es liegt an dir ob dir die höhere Freshrate auffallen wird. Btw. die Bildqualität hat kaum Auswirkungen auf das Gesamtbild, diese sind meistens dann nicht nativ (Eizo 240Hz Modus) oder halt TN der mit seiner Aufbau schon für schlechtere Bildqualität sorgt, aber halt glänzt in Input Lag und Schaltzeit. 

Greetz P.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2014)

Er redet vom FS2434 und nicht vom FG2421.
Darüber hinaus, sind weder der Dell noch der Eizo P/L sehr gut.
Da wäre der LG 23MB35PY sehr gut.

Da er von allem etwas spielt würde ich halt einen von diesen nehmen.
Wenn es doch 144Hz sein sollen, führt fast kein Weg am LG 24GM77 vorbei.


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke für eure Antwort,der  LG 24GM77 den du(JoM79) als letztes vorgeschlagen hast gibt es im moment auch im Media Markt ^^ ist der wirklich so gut?

sonst nochmal zu den Modell Dell U2414H , ich habe gute und schlechte Bewertungen gelesen,ist das jetzt ein reiner Office Monitor oder doch auch für spiele geeignet?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Der Dell ist theoretisch fürs Büro konzipiert, aber zocken geht trotzdem.
Bloss der LG ist wesentlich besser zum zocken geeignet.


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. Dezember 2014)

ich gedenke mir den LG zu holen,

auf der Internet seite steht unter Funktionen :

„Assassins Creed Unity“ Donwload-Code gratis dazu

gibt es wohl das ganze Spiel auch noch gratis dazu ? ^^

Der ist im MM sogar Billiger als bei Amazon....


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja, es gibt das Spiel dazu.
Aber frag beim MM nochmal nach.


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar,weil jetzt kann ich das auf der Internetseite garnicht mehr finden :/

was meinst du soll ich noch bis Weihnachten warten,in der Hoffnung das der günstiger wird?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Der wird höchstens teurer.


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. Dezember 2014)

oh ok.. Danke,also würdest du mir den empfehlen ?


ich habe da nochal sowas gehört das man mit 60fps keine 144hz braucht stimmt das ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Rein theoretisch nicht, aber kann ja die Grafikeinstellungen runterfahren, um mehr fps zu erhalten.


----------



## Wolfin123 (8. Dezember 2014)

was bringen diese 144hz den eigentlich ?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Dezember 2014)

Schnellere Bildwechsel und ein dadurch ein flüssigeres Bild.
Es können halt mehr Bilder angezeigt werden.


----------



## Wolfin123 (9. Dezember 2014)

Meinst du ich sollte warten bis nächstes jahr und jetzt einen billigeren kaufen oder  doch zu greifen?

Der kostet jetzt im MM  309 Euro..


----------



## Lidda (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin, ich stecke in einer ähnlichen Entscheidungsschwierigkeit:

Ich hätte gerne einen neuen Monitor der so um die 150€ kosten sollte bis maximal 200€ 

Aufgfabenbereiche sind vor allem Spiele aber auch gelegentliches Foto bearbeiten und Filme schauen oder texte lesen/schreiben.

Die Liste an Monitoren, die in Betracht kommen ist mir zu lang, ich finde es recht schwer testberichte zu allen monitioren aufzutreiben, die vergleichbar sind.  Und in den Foren gibt es immer so viele Beiträge wo nur mal der eine oder der Andere Monitor genannt wird. Hier ist, was ich bisher in erwägung gezogen habe:

Benq gw2460hm

Benq 2760hm  (weiß nicht ob mir die pixeldichte zu niedrig ist)

asus vx239h

lg 24mp55hq-p

dell u2414h    (schien mir die besten kritiken zu haben ist mir aber eigentlich mit 200€ zu teuer)

aoc i2369vm

iiyama prolite xb2483hsu

lg 23mb35px-b


----------



## Wolfin123 (10. Dezember 2014)

Um noch mal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen ,ich habe gelesen TN Panels sollen schlechter als IPS Tanel sein.Was sagt ihr dazu?Und beeinflusst das wohl jetzt diesen Kauf?Ich bin noch immer am überlegen zwischen dem Dell U2414H oder dem LG 24GM77-B.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2014)

Lidda schrieb:


> Moin, ich stecke in einer ähnlichen Entscheidungsschwierigkeit:
> 
> Ich hätte gerne einen neuen Monitor der so um die 150€ kosten sollte bis maximal 200€
> 
> ...


Bitte mach ein eigenes Thema dazu auf.


Wolfin123 schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema zurück zu kommen ,ich habe gelesen TN Panels sollen schlechter als IPS Tanel sein.Was sagt ihr dazu?Und beeinflusst das wohl jetzt diesen Kauf?Ich bin noch immer am überlegen zwischen dem Dell U2414H oder dem LG 24GM77-B.


TN hat schlechtere Farben und einen schlechteren Blickwinkel.
Der LG hat aber für ein TN Panel relativ gute Farben und er ist ein ganzes Stück schneller als der Dell.


----------



## Wolfin123 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich steh juetzt vor der Entscheidung den LG für 309 Euro zu nehmen,oder den dell.Der der Dell soll gute Farben haben aber in Punkt Verarbeitung nicht so gut sein.Der Lg soll schnell sein aber ebenfalls schwächen bei der schwarz ,weiß wiedergabe haben.Verarbeitung soll bei beiden nicht so gut sein.Jedoch ist der LG eher fürs Gamen geeignet sein.Leider habe ich nicht die möglichkeit mir den LG genauer anzuschauen.Um mich selbst von den Farben un der Verarbeitung überlzeugen zu lassen.


----------

